# Testing the dynamo



## hilltopdan

I have a 1977 Kubota L245F. My dynamo was not charging the battery so I replaced it with a new one from Messicks. Now, when I test voltage at the positive terminal of the new alternator I got voltage which I think proves a good connection to the battery. when I disconnect the positive terminal from the battery, I get no voltage at the dynamo positive terminal which makes me think the new one is not working either. Am I missing something here? Thanks for any advise.


----------



## sixbales

Howdy hilltopdan,

Connect your multimeter in the AC volt mode to the two wires coming out of the dynamo it should read 20 to 24 volts AC. If it does, the dynamo is good.

Trace the wires from the dynamo to the voltage regulator. Check all connectors in the circuit between the dynamo to the regulator. I have found burned/corroded connections within the connecting plugs. Use a jumper wire(s) around the plug to bypass bad connections. I have done this on several occasions with my Kubota.

It may be that the regulator is bad and needs to be replaced. 

Also check battery connections, especially grounds. Clean corroded connections to bare metal and apply grease over cleaned connections to protect them.

Are you certain the battery is OK? If you're not sure take it to an auto parts store and have it load tested.


----------



## hilltopdan

*i will track it down*

thank you very much. I will track it down as suggested.


----------

